# Meet Meg, our 6-month-old Collie puppy



## CarmeeKitty (Feb 22, 2008)

In February, we got a collie puppy named Nutmeg (we call her Meg). She was 3 1/2 months when we got her, and now she's almost 6 months and growing fast! She's very sweet, pretty calm (though she does enjoy a good playing session), and gentle, but has a tendency to steal treats from her treat cabinet! I thought I'd share some pictures. 

































Continuing in the next post...


----------



## CarmeeKitty (Feb 22, 2008)

Continuing in next post...


----------



## CarmeeKitty (Feb 22, 2008)

^ Meg as a little puppy








^ Meg on her bed with her friend, a Goldendoodle.


----------



## sheltiemom (Mar 13, 2007)

She's gorgeous! I love color headed whites....I guess they call them that in collies too?


----------



## CarmeeKitty (Feb 22, 2008)

Thank you!  She's flattered.
The breeder called her a white-sable, but maybe they refer to them as color-headed whites, too, I'm not sure...


----------



## borzoimom (May 21, 2007)

She is pretty! Is she spayed yet?


----------



## CarmeeKitty (Feb 22, 2008)

No.  She'll be getting spayed next Friday. (not tomorrow, but the week after that, May 2) I'm so worried for her! Poor thing...we've had cats spayed before, but this is our first dog, so we're not 100% sure of what to expect.


----------



## Razman (Apr 16, 2008)

OMG What a sweet face, that's a good looking pooch!


----------



## CarmeeKitty (Feb 22, 2008)

Thank you!


----------



## borzoimom (May 21, 2007)

Aww she will be fine.. I love her coloring.


----------



## CarmeeKitty (Feb 22, 2008)

I'm a little worried about her because, even if we go upstairs without her, she'll lay by the door until we get back. And when we go outside without her, she whines at the door. I hope she doesn't get scared/lonely overnight! She's so sensitive. 

Thank you though! Meg loves all the compliments. Your doggies are pretty too!


----------



## Squeeker (Dec 15, 2007)

She's an adorable girl!

We just had our pup spayed two weeks ago,and like you, it was our first dog spay experience. We were worried about her for the same reasons you are, but believe me, she was so dopey from the meds that she had no idea where she was. She came home and was back to her old self in a couple days, and was completely unaffected from the experience.


----------



## CarmeeKitty (Feb 22, 2008)

Oh! Good to know! -relief- I'm glad your puppy is feeling better, and I'll let everyone around here know what you said! That's very reassuring! 

And thank you for the compliment, says Meg!


----------



## ChrissyBz (Aug 10, 2007)

She's beautiful. Welcome.


ETA: We have 6 bitches, all spayed. No problems with any of them.


----------



## Rough_Collies2008 (Jan 4, 2008)

She is beautiful! Love her coloring as well! Looks like a complete doll too!


----------



## CarmeeKitty (Feb 22, 2008)

Thank you, to both of you! Your doggies are also very pretty!


----------



## ChrissyBz (Aug 10, 2007)

Carmee, I should add, that while we did not have any problems with any of the spays, or with any of the other dogs we've had over the years. 

Pepper has developed spay incontinence, but that's a minor inconvenience to me. We manage it with alfalfa and it doesn't really seem to impact her quality of life or ours.

Out of the maybe 20 bitches we've had she is the only one. I'd say the risk is pretty low.


----------



## Rowdy (Sep 2, 2007)

She's adorable. Congrats. I love her coloring.


----------



## 5 s corral (Dec 31, 2007)

Shes beautiful i love her markings 

jamie


----------

